# [OT] "A Slacker Tries His Hand at Gentoo" (ang.)

## przemos

http://www.osnews.com/story.php?news_id=12129&page=1

Być może już ktoś to czytał - ciekawy artykuł o Gentoo (język ang.). Opowiada historię slacker'a, który próbuje swoich sił w Gentoo. Po przeczytaniu jestem jak najbardziej za tym, żeby graficzny instalotor Gentoo nigdy się nie ukazał, choć to chyba niemożliwe.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Hehehe...  :Laughing:  Jak bym czytał raporty MS z serii "Windows vs. Linux"!  :Laughing: 

Każdy ma swój gust i upodobania, jednak wydaje mi się, że szanowny "slacker", już przed instalacją Gentoo wiedział, co będzie o niej sądził po jej zakończeniu...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ilny

Nie wiem po co "slacker" instalowal gentoo ktorego nie lubi chyba tylko po to zeby go bardziej znienawidzic a te wszystkie "niedoskonalosci" ktore wypisuje so IMO zaletami   :Wink:  uzywalem rowniez Slackware i wcale nie jest tak kolorowo chociaz jest dobry.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## domel

 *Quote:*   

> I've been wanting to try Gentoo for some time, but always had to roll my eyes at the pages and pages of installation instructions. This time, however, I rolled up my sleeves and buckled down. Minutes later, I was on my way.

 

Jak to mówił niejaki Homer Simpson: so long, suckers!

MSPANC  :Smile: 

----------

## rzabcio

Zgadzam się z przedmówcami.

Troszkę prawdy jednak jest w stwierdzeniu: "I'm really starting to feel that I'm learning Gentoo, not Linux." Ale z drugiej strony - chyba każde distro ma swoje elementy unikalne więc o co ten krzyk.

Gentoo jest wyborem. Nie koniecznością.

Podobnie jak wyborem są skladniki, z których użytkownik może sobie sam zbudować swoje unikalne distro. I przy okazji sięczegoś nauczyć - anakonda nie uczy niczego.

----------

## Aktyn

z czego sie ten "slacker" cieszy, ja po odpaleniu live knopix miałem działające kde z przezroczystością,

poza tym mi tam w slacku nie wszystko działało, z tego co pamietem.

Artykuł jak artykuł, distro w końcu to nie absolut jakiś. Każde ma swoje cechy.

----------

## rzabcio

Aktyn: dobry argument z Knoppixem.  :Smile: 

----------

## noobah

 :Laughing:  tia

Nie wiem czy wiecie że słowo slacker ma też 'drugie' znaczenie w angielskim i oznacza lenia i obiboka

----------

## rzabcio

Pasuje jak ulal.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## yoshi314

wydaje mi sie (a raczej jestem pewien) że ja do gentoo siadłem ze zdecydowanie mniejszym doświadczeniem niż ten typ (przynajmniej patrzac na jego historie zaliczonych  dystrybucji) a poradziłem sobie o wiele lepiej od niego. 

ten facet jest śmieszny. zwłaszcza jak psioczy na dokumentacje gentoo, która w sumie jest niczego sobie i jest tak napisana że nawet ja sobie poradziłem.

 *Quote:*   

> I issue a "startx" and see a nasty TWM screen come up.

 no comments...  :Very Happy:  myśłałem że slackware chociaz tego go nauczyło....

 *Quote:*   

> I thought I'd be smart and "emerge kde" to get up and running. Wrong! That's not quite right - you have to 'emerge kde-somethingorother' to get it done right.

 hmm ja bym się kłócił z taką logiką, równie dobrze mógłbym wyskoczyć z moimi skromnymi doświadczeniami ze slacka, kiedy to próbowałem instalować oprogramowanie bez pomocy slapt-get (żadnego śledzenia zależności) :]

z tego opisu wygląda jakby on postawił system i od razu uciekł do KDE, bo konsola mu "nie leży", tak samo z opisu tego co robił pod slackware. skoro nie chciał babrać się w detalach, to trzeba było się do gentoo nie pchać. widocznie nie załapał  :Very Happy: 

----------

## BeteNoire

Czytałem parę miesięcy temu i uznałem, że koleś serio walnął kupę  (bez skojarzeń proszę!   :Twisted Evil:  ) słów bez treści. 

Dlatego mój jedyny koment to: no comment  :Wink: 

----------

## ayem

jak na slacker'a i w dodatku tak doswiadczonego to wykazal sie totalnym olaniem prostej instrukcji obslugi - jakby czytal tylko listingi kodow do wpisania. jak dla mnie kolejny "znawca" wyrazil swoja opinie - troche szkoda bylo czasu na czytanie tego.

----------

## blazeu

Hmm... W jednym sie z nim zgadzam. Gentoo ma swoja wlasna filozofie. I wlasnie z tego powodu odradzam Gentusia poczatkujacym i polecam im Slacka (jak chca sie nauczyc linuxa) Siedzialem dluugo na slacku i nie powiem zlego slowa o tej dystrybucji, ale teraz siedze na Gentoo i .. hmm... jakby to powiedzial Cartman: "oooh... I love you guuuuys..."  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> For those that think Slackware is outdated, old-fashioned, or too hard to use: think again.

 

A zakonczenie artykulu az sie prosi o flame war ;D

----------

## argasek

Przesiedziałem kilka lat na Slackware (od 7.0 począwszy), potem trochę czasu na Mandrake. 1. był IMHO zbyt purystyczny - dużo ręcznej zabawy, brak dobrego menedżera pakietów. Drugi był przesadnie cukierkowy i po 0,5 roku używania zauważyłem, że mój Mandrake przestaje przypominać Mandrake, a raczej jakiś Argas-Mandrake (poprzerabiałem tą dystrybucję jak umiałem, przez co miałem kłopoty z aktualizacją itp.). Gentoo przyniosło mi to, czego szukałem: wydajność, prawie 100% elastyczność, możliwość pogrzebania (i popsucia sobie  :Wink:  ) we wszystkim.

Podsycając kolejny flame, pragnąłbym nadmienić, że w odróżnieniu od części naszych forumowiczów, na Gentoo przesiadłem się circa po 5 latach użytkowania innych dystrybucji, a nie odwrotnie.  :Wink: 

----------

## Aktyn

To żeby nie zakładać nowego OT:

http://kerneltrap.org/node/5610  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## rooter666

moja droga to slackware 2 lata -> gentoo ,pewnie bym się nie przesiadł gdyby na slaku było 

więcej pakietów dostępnych . a tak gentoo już około 6 miesięcy i luzz.  :Very Happy: 

----------

